# styrofoam and drylock Backgrounds



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

Do the DIY Styrofoam and Drylock back grounds need to be soaked with several water changes before they are safe to use?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Long as the drylok & paint is dry and cured then those are safe. I usually let them sit for about 24-48hrs just to make sure its fully cured up. When you install it with silicone then you'll want to let that off gas for about 2-3 days. After that I usually fill with water and then drain and refill, but that's just mostly to get any debris/bits of foam or anything off more than to remove any chemicals. Water is cheap and doesn't hurt to do one initial full WC just to be on the safe side. That's all though, no need for extended soaking or multiple wc's or anything of that nature.


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank You, *** got a 210 Gallon tank and I didn't want to have to do that several times


----------

